# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  DIY-Γεωραντάρ(gpr)

## Nefelos

Παιδιά θέλω τα φώτα σας.
Θέλω να φτιάξω ένα αυτοσχέδιο γεωραντάρ(ground penetrating radar).
Τα συγκεκριμένα μηχανήματα τα χρησιμοποιούν γεωλόγοι και αρχαιολόγοι για να δουν τί υπάρχει κάτω από το έδαφος σε βάθος που φτάνει ή και ξεπερνα τα 10 μέτρα(ανάλογα με την κεραία).Η τιμη αυτών των μηχανημάτων είναι αρκετες χιλιάδες ευρώ,το οποίο είναι απαράδεκτο γιατί δεν είναι πιό προηγμένα από έναν υπολογιστή των 500 ευρώ.
To μηχάνημα μοιάζει έτσι,
easyrad-dipole-gpr-ground-penetrating-radar--2893-600x550.jpg
Η αρχή λειτουργίας του μηχανήματος είναι η εξής.
Υπάρχουν δύο κεραίες.Μία εκπομπής και μία λήψης.
Στην κεραία εκπομπής,ένας πομπός εκπέμπει παλμό συνότητας 100-500Mhz,διάρκειας παλμού 2 νανοδευτερόλεπτα,συχνότητα επανάληψης παλμού 100khz,ισχύς παλμού 10-20kw(τόσο αναφέρει στα specs).
Στην κεραία λήψης υπάρχει ένας sampler o οποίος στο μεσοδιάστημα ανάμεσα στον ένα παλμό και στον άλλο,κάνει δειγματοληψία και στέλνει τα αποτελέσματα μεσω usb σε ένα tablet/laptop.Aνάλογα με το delay(καθυστέρηση)καθορίζεται το βάθος διείσδυσης στο έδαφος.Χονδρικά, τα 75ns αντιστοιχούν σε 5 μέτρα βάθος,και τα 150ns σε 10μ.

Δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρώ το block diagram του συγκεκριμένου,αλλά έχω το σχεδιάγραμμα ενός αντίστοιχου και είναι αυτό,gpr circuit.jpg
To software του μηχανήματος το κατεβάζουμε δωρεάν από εδώ, http://easyrad.de/pages/downloads.php
Κάποιος στο εξωτερικό επιχειρεί να φτιάξει κάτι αντίστοιχο αλλά με μία μόνο κεραία και ένα antenna switch το οποίο την αλλάζει από εκπομπής σε λήψης και το αντίστροφο,η σελίδα είναι αυτή- https://hackaday.io/project/4440-ope...etrating-radar
Τί λέτε θα τα καταφέρουμε να το φτιάξουμε με ένα κόστος 300-400 ευρώ?

----------


## leosedf

Για χρυσό ε? :Lol: 


Μεταφέρθηκε από τα κυκλώματα σε σωστή κατηγορία.
http://www.hlektronika.gr/index.php?page=rules

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... ένας πομπός εκπέμπει παλμό συνότητας *100-500Mhz* ... ισχύς παλμού *10-20kw*... με ένα κόστος 300-400 ευρώ?



Τόσο θα κάνουν τα RFC που θα τροφοδοτούν τα εξόδου!

----------


## leosedf

Με 300-400 θα πάρεις μόνο το εξωτερικό καύκαλο για να φαίνεται όμορφο και high tech. Και αυτό ίσως.

----------


## betacord85

χαχαχα!και αλλος που μπηκε στο φορουμ μονο και μονο για να βρει καποιο κοροιδο συναδελφο για να ασχοληθει με diy κατασκευες χρυσου...οι αλλοι 2 την εκαναν με ελαφρα καθως δεν βρεθηκε θυμα να ασχοληθει...

----------


## Spark

http://www.geotech1.com/forums/showt...me-made-G-P-R&

----------


## GeorgeVita

Παρόλα αυτά, από επιστημονικής απόψεως η αναφορά στον τρόπο λειτουργίας παρέχει γνώση!
Οταν είχαν αναφέρει τη μέθοδο την εποχή των ανασκαφών στην Αμφίπολη, μου είχαν δημιουργηθεί ερωτηματικά που τα λύνω τώρα.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Ραβδοσκοπικό μπορεί να φτιαχτεί εύκολα πάντως, με μια γεννήτρια ακουστικών και δουλεύει μια χαρά!
Στους 5,2 KHz "ακούει" ο χρυσός αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## Nefelos

Παιδιά το γεωραντάρ το θέλω αποκλειστικά για ανίχνευση κενών και όχι χρυσού.
Άλλωστε τα γεωρανταρ δεν κάνουν για λίρες.
Απαντήστε μόνο όσοι γνωρίζετε κάτι επί του θέματος και όχι άλλα αντ'άλλων.

----------


## leosedf

Γιώργο αν μπορούσαν να κατασκευαστούν τόσο φτηνά δε θα τα έβρισκες ήδη στην αγορά?

Τι κενά? Αέρος? Γιατί κάποιος να ψάξει κενά?

----------


## Nefelos

> Γιώργο αν μπορούσαν να κατασκευαστούν τόσο φτηνά δε θα τα έβρισκες ήδη στην αγορά?
> 
> Τι κενά? Αέρος? Γιατί κάποιος να ψάξει κενά?



Κενά εδάφους,όπως σπηλιές κρύπτες κ.α.

----------


## leosedf

Αρχαία δηλαδή.

Όπως είπα ζητάς κάτι πολύ δύσκολο.

----------


## betacord85

παντως με το αναλογω δωρακι ξερω ατομο που ασχολειτε με αυτο που θελει...και θα στο κανει και καλυτερο απο αυτα που κυκλοφορουν στην αγορα...αλλα θα σου παει στην διπλασια τιμη

----------


## leosedf

Πουλάω από εκείνα τα σίδερα που τα στραβώνεις και ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ότι κινούνται κάτι βρήκες είναι από σπάνιο υλικό


Μόνο 4990 μαύρα εννοείται.
Μόνο σοβαρές προτάσεις.

----------


## johnpats

http://users.uoa.gr/~atzanis/EM_notes/radar.pdf



Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk

----------


## street

με γυρισε καποια χρονια πισω  καποτε  πηγαινα για πλακα και να περασουμε την ωρα μας κυριακες με εναν συνταξιουχο γεωλογο  , το μεροκαματακι το επερνα  :Biggrin:  εχε φερει κατι γεωστατικα  απο αμερικη μεταχειρισμενα  που λειτουργουσαν με κρουση !  απλωνες στο χωραφι τα φουρνελα , μπουμ  μπουμ μπουμ και ετοιμη η γεωστατικη αναλυση  :Biggrin:  φυσικα δεν ψαχναμε χρυσο αλλα κουρμπα με νερο  :Biggrin:  ενοειτε οτι γινοταν  παρανομα και χωρις καποια αδεια ( για τα εκρηκτικα μασουρια  ) ... αλλα στην μεση του πουθενα ....   και ναι καπου θεωρητικα εμφανιζε χρυσο και οχι των ινκας (!) ενα τετοιο γεωστατικο ρανταρ κρουσης παρουσιαζει 40% σφαλμα .... :Wink:

----------


## street

χωρις να θελω να σε απογοητευσω φιλε μου , αυτο που δειχνεις *δεν κανει ουτε για ανευρεση καλωδιων* ( χαλκο ) πισω απ τον  σοβα  :Rolleyes:  οσο για το κενο σου εδωσα μια αποψη επανω ... για πες για πες ....

----------


## Nefelos

> παντως με το αναλογω δωρακι ξερω ατομο που ασχολειτε με αυτο που θελει...και θα στο κανει και καλυτερο απο αυτα που κυκλοφορουν στην αγορα...αλλα θα σου παει στην διπλασια τιμη



Όταν λές διπλάσια τιμή εννοείς τα διπλά απο τα 300-400 ευρώ?

----------


## Nefelos

> http://users.uoa.gr/~atzanis/EM_notes/radar.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk



Μπράβο φιλε,κατατοπιστικότατη η μελέτη.Δυστυχώς τα θεωρητικά τα γνωρίζω ήδη και δεν αναφέρεται σε τρόπο κατασκευής ενός γεωραντάρ.
Ευχαριστώ πάντως,να'σαι καλά.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... τα θεωρητικά τα γνωρίζω ήδη



Για 'μάς που δεν γνωρίζουμε έβαλε το link!

----------

johnpats (27-11-15)

----------


## Nefelos

> χωρις να θελω να σε απογοητευσω φιλε μου , αυτο που δειχνεις *δεν κανει ουτε για ανευρεση καλωδιων* ( χαλκο ) πισω απ τον  σοβα  οσο για το κενο σου εδωσα μια αποψη επανω ... για πες για πες ....



Φίλε μου άν θές να βρείς καλώδια στο σοβά θα χρειαστείς γεωραντάρ με 2.0Ghz κεραία,τα οποία χρησιμοποιούνται για σκανάρισμα σκυροδέματος,ασφάλτου και έχουν βάθος διείσδυσης λίγων εκατοστών αλλά με πολύ υψηλή ανάλυση.

----------


## Nefelos

> Πουλάω από εκείνα τα σίδερα που τα στραβώνεις και ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ότι κινούνται κάτι βρήκες είναι από σπάνιο υλικό
> 
> 
> Μόνο 4990 μαύρα εννοείται.
> Μόνο σοβαρές προτάσεις.



Φίλε μου άν πίστευα στην ραβδοσκοπία και σε άλλα τυχάρπαστα μηχανήματα δεν θα ασχολούμουν με γεωραντάρ.

----------


## johnpats

Φιλε μου αφου ψάχνεις νερο χρησιμοποιησε  την περίθλαση του σκεδαστη.δεν θελεις ουτε καν καλη αναλυση για να βρεις νερο.θα διαπιστωσεις αμεσως αλλαγη στη διαδοση
Σελ 18-19 απο τις σημειωσεις.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk

----------


## GeorgeVita

Θεωρώντας το θέμα (όχι τη ζήτηση) σοβαρό, βρήκα ένα προμηθευτή ενισχυτών 2-4KW κατάλληλο γι' αυτή τη χρήση:
http://www.tomcorf.com/assets/standa...er_4kW_EPR.pdf

Προτείνω στον Γιώργο (Nefelow) να τους πάρει ένα τηλέφωνο ζητώντας τιμή. Εχουν γραφεία USA & UK, είναι καλή ώρα τώρα, θα βρει κάποιον εκεί. Μετά ασχολούμαστε με την πιθανότητα σχεδίασης του ταλαντωτή και του δέκτη.

----------


## street

> Όταν λές διπλάσια τιμή εννοείς τα διπλά απο τα 300-400 ευρώ?



ενας γεωστατικος αναλυτης *και οχι χαζα* καινουργιος κοστιζει κοντα στα τριαντα χιλιαρικακια μαζι με τα απαραιτητα παρελκομενα του   :Lol:  




> Φίλε μου άν θές να βρείς καλώδια στο σοβά θα χρειαστείς γεωραντάρ με 2.0Ghz κεραία,τα οποία χρησιμοποιούνται για σκανάρισμα σκυροδέματος,ασφάλτου και έχουν βάθος διείσδυσης λίγων εκατοστών αλλά με πολύ υψηλή ανάλυση.



το τελευταιο δεν ξερω αν το ειπες στα σοβαρα ... .... ασχολιαστο

----------


## Nefelos

> Θεωρώντας το θέμα (όχι τη ζήτηση) σοβαρό, βρήκα ένα προμηθευτή ενισχυτών 2-4KW κατάλληλο γι' αυτή τη χρήση:
> http://www.tomcorf.com/assets/standa...er_4kW_EPR.pdf
> 
> Προτείνω στον Γιώργο (Nefelow) να τους πάρει ένα τηλέφωνο ζητώντας τιμή. Εχουν γραφεία USA & UK, είναι καλή ώρα τώρα, θα βρει κάποιον εκεί. Μετά ασχολούμαστε με την πιθανότητα σχεδίασης του ταλαντωτή και του δέκτη.



Συνονόματε,δεν χρειάζεται να τους πάρω τηλέφωνο,ξέρω ότι η τιμή θα έιναι κάποιες χιλιάδες ευρώ.
Δεν χρειάζεται ένα τόσο ογκώδες και πανάκριβο εξάρτημα για αυτΒ΄ο που θέλω να κάνω.
Άν προσέξεις το γεωρανταρ στην φωτο,θα δεις ότι αποτελείται απο τρία στοιχεία.Το ένα ψηλά είναι μια μπαταρία ιόντων λιθίου 12v που κοστίζει 15 ευρώ.Τα άλλα δύο κουτάκια είναι το ενα στην κεραία εκπομπής όπου πάει το καλώδιο της μπαταρίας και το άλλο στην κεραία λήψης οπου βρίσκεται ο sampler και από όπου βγαινει η έξοδος usb.
Για να έχουν χωρέσει τον πομπό σε ένα τόοσο μικρό κουτί σημαινει ότι είναι κατι απλό,όπως ενας πυκνωτής ή ενα τρανζίστορ που κάνει την δουλειά.
Αυτός είναι και ολόγος που άνοιξα το θέμα,να βρώ κάποιον που να ξέρει να κατασκευάσει τον πομπό και να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος πώς θα γίνει ο συγχρονισμός του πομπου με τον sampler.(ίσως με ένα hex inverter?)
Ευχαριστώ που ασχολείσαι σοβαρα με το θέμα σε αντίθεση με κάποιους άλλους.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Παιδιά θέλω τα φώτα σας.
> Θέλω να φτιάξω ένα αυτοσχέδιο γεωραντάρ(ground penetrating radar).
> Τα συγκεκριμένα μηχανήματα τα χρησιμοποιούν γεωλόγοι και αρχαιολόγοι για να δουν τί υπάρχει κάτω από το έδαφος σε βάθος που φτάνει ή και ξεπερνα τα 10 μέτρα(ανάλογα με την κεραία).Η τιμη αυτών των μηχανημάτων είναι αρκετες χιλιάδες ευρώ,το οποίο είναι απαράδεκτο γιατί δεν είναι πιό προηγμένα από έναν υπολογιστή των 500 ευρώ.
> To μηχάνημα μοιάζει έτσι,
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60899
> Η αρχή λειτουργίας του μηχανήματος είναι η εξής.
> Υπάρχουν δύο κεραίες.Μία εκπομπής και μία λήψης.
> Στην κεραία εκπομπής,ένας πομπός εκπέμπει παλμό συνότητας 100-500Mhz,διάρκειας παλμού *2 νανοδευτερόλεπτα*,συχνότητα επανάληψης παλμού 100khz,ισχύς παλμού 10-20kw(τόσο αναφέρει στα specs).
> Στην κεραία λήψης υπάρχει ένας sampler o οποίος στο μεσοδιάστημα ανάμεσα στον ένα παλμό και στον άλλο,κάνει δειγματοληψία και στέλνει τα αποτελέσματα μεσω usb σε ένα tablet/laptop.Aνάλογα με το delay(καθυστέρηση)καθορίζεται το βάθος διείσδυσης στο έδαφος.Χονδρικά, τα 75ns αντιστοιχούν σε 5 μέτρα βάθος,και τα 150ns σε 10μ.
> ...



μπα δύσκολα γιατί τσιγκουνευέσε στα μηδενικά

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Άν προσέξεις το γεωρανταρ στην φωτο,..



Αυτό αποκλείεται να είναι με "ισχύ παλμού 10-20kW" και η τιμή του θα είναι €2-3Κ για να βγάλει και ο προγραμματιστής τα κέρδη από το θησαυρό!
Ο ενισχυτής που έδειξα είναι κατάλληλος για μικρότερη ισχύ ("pulsed") από αυτή που αναφέρεις αρχικά.
Φαντάζομαι (δεν γνωρίζω τη συμπεριφορά των πετρωμάτων) όταν αναλύεις το έδαφος χρειάζεσαι τη μεγαλύτερη ισχύ και την λεπτομερή ανάλυση του λαμβανόμενου σήματος γιατί εκεί έχεις μικρή ποσότητα σιδηρομαγνητικής ύλης, σε αντίθεση με τα καθαρά μέταλλα που λειτουργούν ως παθητικές κεραίες. Ο συγχρονισμός πομπού-δέκτη δεν είναι κρίσιμος! Χρειάζεται μόνο για την προστασία της εισόδου του δέκτη από το ισχυρό σήμα του πομπού. Τώρα αν βάλεις HEX ή QUAD INVERTER θα το δεις αργότερα...

----------


## GeorgeVita

edit: βρήκα το website αυτού που δείχνεις (http://www.easyrad.com.ua/index.php?r=opis_en) και μια διαφήμιση...

 (η χρυσοχέρα)

----------


## Nefelos

> Αυτό αποκλείεται να είναι με "ισχύ παλμού 10-20kW" και η τιμή του θα είναι €2-3Κ για να βγάλει και ο προγραμματιστής τα κέρδη από το θησαυρό!
> Ο ενισχυτής που έδειξα είναι κατάλληλος για μικρότερη ισχύ ("pulsed") από αυτή που αναφέρεις αρχικά.
> Φαντάζομαι (δεν γνωρίζω τη συμπεριφορά των πετρωμάτων) όταν αναλύεις το έδαφος χρειάζεσαι τη μεγαλύτερη ισχύ και την λεπτομερή ανάλυση του λαμβανόμενου σήματος γιατί εκεί έχεις μικρή ποσότητα σιδηρομαγνητικής ύλης, σε αντίθεση με τα καθαρά μέταλλα που λειτουργούν ως παθητικές κεραίες. Ο συγχρονισμός πομπού-δέκτη δεν είναι κρίσιμος! Χρειάζεται μόνο για την προστασία της εισόδου του δέκτη από το ισχυρό σήμα του πομπού. Τώρα αν βάλεις HEX ή QUAD INVERTER θα το δεις αργότερα...



H τιμή του συγκεκριμένου είναι 4000 ευρώ,αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι περιέχει καποιο ακριβο εξαρτημα που να δικαιολογεί την τιμή.Είμαι σιγουρος πως το κόστος κατασκευής δεν είναι πάνω απο 200-300ευρώ,απλα τα υπερκοστολογούν γιατι η αγορά για τα συγκεκριμενα μηχανήματα είναι πολύ μικρή.Όπως ένα φαρμακο για τον καρκινο ή το AIDS που το πουλουν 20.000 ευρώ,κοστιζει για να πατασκευαστει 1 ευρώ.
Τί εννοεις πως δεν είναι κρίσιμος ο συγχρονισμος πομπου-sampler?Ο sampler θα πρέπει νά κάνει δειγματοληψία στο μεσοδιάστημα αναμεσα στον έναν παλμο και τον άλλο.π.χ αν εκπεμπει 100.000 παλμους το δευτερόλεπτο διάρκειας δυο νανοδευτερολέπτων εκαστος,ο sampler θα πρεπει να κανει την δειγματοληψία στα υπόλοιπα 999.800.000 νανοδευτερόλεπτα.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Ισως έχεις δίκιο για το συγχρονισμό αλλά δεν μπορώ να το επιβεβαιώσω. Αν το σύστημα λειτουργεί ως radar θα χρειάζεται απλή χρονομέτρηση της επιστροφής (όπως η αντήχηση). Αν ενεργοποιεί άλλες ιδιότητες των υλικών μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί την εκπομπή ως ενεργειακή φόρτιση. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, θα μπορούσες να αγοράσεις το φθηνό σύστημα και να κάνεις reverse engineering. Αν θέλεις απλά να κατασκευάσεις ένα μόνος σου, δε νομίζω να γίνεται με τηλε-εκπαίδευση αλλά ούτε θα συμφέρει να το αναθέσεις σε κάποιον ως έργο μελέτης. Μπορείς να το θέσεις ως καινοτόμο ιδέα για έρευνα σε συνεργασία με κάποιο εκπαιδευτικό οργανισμό ή να δημιουργήσεις επιδοτούμενη εταιρεία βρίσκοντας κεφάλαια για την ανάπτυξη της εφαρμογής.

Υ.Γ. χρησιμοποιούμε πολλά "αν", "μπορεί", "ίσως",...

----------


## Nefelos

> Ισως έχεις δίκιο για το συγχρονισμό αλλά δεν μπορώ να το επιβεβαιώσω. Αν το σύστημα λειτουργεί ως radar θα χρειάζεται απλή χρονομέτρηση της επιστροφής (όπως η αντήχηση). Αν ενεργοποιεί άλλες ιδιότητες των υλικών μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί την εκπομπή ως ενεργειακή φόρτιση. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, θα μπορούσες να αγοράσεις το φθηνό σύστημα και να κάνεις reverse engineering. Αν θέλεις απλά να κατασκευάσεις ένα μόνος σου, δε νομίζω να γίνεται με τηλε-εκπαίδευση αλλά ούτε θα συμφέρει να το αναθέσεις σε κάποιον ως έργο μελέτης. Μπορείς να το θέσεις ως καινοτόμο ιδέα για έρευνα σε συνεργασία με κάποιο εκπαιδευτικό οργανισμό ή να δημιουργήσεις επιδοτούμενη εταιρεία βρίσκοντας κεφάλαια για την ανάπτυξη της εφαρμογής.
> 
> Υ.Γ. χρησιμοποιούμε πολλά "αν", "μπορεί", "ίσως",...



Δεν είναι απλό radar για  να κανει μόνο μέτρηση του delay όπως τα radar ταχύτητας στους αυτοκινητόδρομους,αλλά λειτουργεί και ως power meter,
δηλαδή μετρά την ενεργειακή στάθμη του παλμού επιστροφής.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Η περιγραφή της αρχής λειτουργίας και μερικά χαρακτηριστικά του: http://www.easyrad.com.ua/index.php?r=opis_en
Power input: *2.8W*
Impulse Peak Voltage: 1000V (5-10*kV* Pro version)

Στο σχόλιο #29 συμπλήρωσα την ιστοσελίδα του κατασκευαστή.

Συμπέρασμα, ΔΕΝ είναι επιστημονικό όργανο!

----------


## Nefelos

> Η περιγραφή της αρχής λειτουργίας και μερικά χαρακτηριστικά του: http://www.easyrad.com.ua/index.php?r=opis_en
> Power input: *2.8W*
> Impulse Peak Voltage: 1000V (5-10*kV* Pro version)
> 
> Στο σχόλιο #29 συμπλήρωσα την ιστοσελίδα του κατασκευαστή.
> 
> Συμπέρασμα, ΔΕΝ είναι επιστημονικό όργανο!



Καλά κάνεις και ανεβάζεις πληροφορίες για να έχουν και οι άλλοι μια πιό σφαιρική άποψη.Εγώ τα έχω διαβάσει αυτά εδώ και καιρό.
Τι εννοείς με το: συμπερασμα..Δεν ειναι επιστημονικό όργανο?

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... τα έχω διαβάσει αυτά εδώ και καιρό.



Δείξε ότι άλλο έχεις βρει, ίσως κάποιο σχέδιο ή service manual να δώσει παραπάνω ιδέες στους αναγνώστες του θέματος για την υλοποίησή του. Εγώ τώρα τα είδα και νόμιζα ότι το "ξετρύπωσα" για βοήθεια προς εσένα! Από αυτά που είδα στην ιστοσελίδα του κατασκευαστή, τις εφαρμογές και το κόστος που αναφέρει ως "πακέτο" (h/w και s/w), δεν το θεωρώ ακριβό. Φαντάζομαι ότι το κόστος της νόμιμης χρήσης του (αδειοδότηση, ταξίδια, εκσκαφές) θα κοστίζει πολύ περισσότερο.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Παιδιά θέλω τα φώτα σας.
> Θέλω να φτιάξω ένα αυτοσχέδιο γεωραντάρ(ground penetrating radar).
> Τα συγκεκριμένα μηχανήματα τα χρησιμοποιούν γεωλόγοι και αρχαιολόγοι για να δουν τί υπάρχει κάτω από το έδαφος σε βάθος που φτάνει ή και ξεπερνα τα 10 μέτρα(ανάλογα με την κεραία).Η τιμη αυτών των μηχανημάτων είναι αρκετες χιλιάδες ευρώ,το οποίο είναι απαράδεκτο γιατί δεν είναι πιό προηγμένα από έναν υπολογιστή των 500 ευρώ.
> To μηχάνημα μοιάζει έτσι,
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60899
> Η αρχή λειτουργίας του μηχανήματος είναι η εξής.
> Υπάρχουν δύο κεραίες.Μία εκπομπής και μία λήψης.
> Στην κεραία εκπομπής,ένας πομπός εκπέμπει παλμό συνότητας 100-500Mhz,διάρκειας παλμού 2 νανοδευτερόλεπτα,συχνότητα επανάληψης παλμού 100khz,ισχύς παλμού 10-20kw(τόσο αναφέρει στα specs).
> Στην κεραία λήψης υπάρχει ένας sampler o οποίος στο μεσοδιάστημα ανάμεσα στον ένα παλμό και στον άλλο,κάνει δειγματοληψία και στέλνει τα αποτελέσματα μεσω usb σε ένα tablet/laptop.Aνάλογα με το delay(καθυστέρηση)καθορίζεται το βάθος διείσδυσης στο έδαφος.Χονδρικά, τα 75ns αντιστοιχούν σε 5 μέτρα βάθος,και τα 150ns σε 10μ.
> ...






νεφελος, την απάντηση που ψάχνεις είναι μπροστά στα μάτια σου οπως και οι περισσότεροι ''θησαυροι'' συνήθως,,

θα σου ''ανοιγα'' τα μάτια σου αν δεν προσπαθούσες να πείσεις τον Γιωργο G-V ότι έχεις γνώσεις,,

και αυτός ο θησαυρός δεν ''θέλει'' να βρεθεί ακόμη και γιαυτό δεν ''τον είδες στον ύπνο σου''  



όμως έτσι.....για να σε ιντριγκαρω θα σου πω οτι την απάντηση την ξέρεις χωρίς να το ξέρεις.


65_15.gif

----------


## picdev

Με ένα πιο καινούριο με μπορείς να παράγεις παλμό 2ns ,  αν θυμαμαι καλά ή ανάλυση των dspic για pwm φτάνει και το 1ns.

Επίσης οι dspic προσφέρουν πολλές δυνατότητες στον ad , για γρήγορες δειγματοληψίες,  ταυτόχρονα από πολλά κανάλια . και έχουν ξεχωριστά pll για αυτά τα περιφεριακά ανεβάζοντας πολύ τη συχνότητα .
Έχω κάποια ap note 
Αυτό μάλλον είναι το λιγότερο στην όλη συσκευή.
Μετά υπάρχει και το dma που μπορείς να βγαζεις τα δεδομένα σε κάποια εξοδο του με ,σου χωρίς να χαλας κύκλους μηχανής. Οπότε για αρχή ίσως να τα εβγαζες σε κάποιο labview χωρίς φιλτράρισμα για να βλέπεις τα  διαγράμματα της δειγματοληψίας

----------


## Nefelos

> νεφελος, την απάντηση που ψάχνεις είναι μπροστά στα μάτια σου οπως και οι περισσότεροι ''θησαυροι'' συνήθως,,
> 
>  θα σου ''ανοιγα'' τα μάτια σου αν δεν προσπαθούσες να πείσεις τον Γιωργο G-V ότι έχεις γνώσεις,,



Φίλε τσιμπίδα,ξέρω τί γνωρίζω(δηλ.τα θεωρητικά της λειτουργίας του gpr) και ξέρω τί δεν γνωρίζω(πως να κατασκευάσω ένα),γι'αυτό άλλωστε ζητώ 
με αυτό το ποστ την βοήθειά σας.
Αν έχεις κατι χρήσιμο να ρίξεις στο τραπέζι κάν'το.
...και όχι θα το πώ για ακόμη μια φορα, Δέν ψάχνω λίρες άλλωστε αυτο το μηχάμημα δεν κάνει γι'αυτην την δουλειά.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Αυτό μάλλον είναι το λιγότερο στην όλη συσκευή...
> Οπότε για αρχή ίσως να τα εβγαζες σε κάποιο labview χωρίς φιλτράρισμα για να βλέπεις τα  διαγράμματα της δειγματοληψίας



Ακη δεν πρέπει να είναι τόσο απλό. Δε νομίζω να αρκεί η μέτρηση στάθμης/χρόνου του σήματος λήψης. Μπορεί να αλλάζει η συχνότητα και η φάση στις δυο κεραίες για να βγει κάποιο αποτέλεσμα βάθους. Σίγουρα η εφαρμογή ανάλυσης/απεικόνισης έχει και αυτή σύνθετα σημεία. Οι κατασκευαστές αναφέρουν λίγα τεχνικά στοιχεία για εμπορικούς λόγους. Οποιος ξεκινά DIY χάνει χρόνο και χρήμα και μετά αγοράζει ένα δικό τους. Εμείς τώρα γράφουμε μια-δυο ιδέες επιπέδου cafe-forum χωρίς γνώση του θέματος. Ο tsimpidas π.χ. μπορεί να γνωρίζει τη μέθοδο και απλά να γελάει μαζί μας που το βλέπουμε ως εφαρμογή με PICάκια... Περισσότερα θα ξέρουν οι RFτζήδες του forum (απορρόφηση και ανάκλαση ραδιοκυμάτων)!

----------


## Nefelos

Παιδιά βρήκα κάτι διαφωτιστικό!

1.3 Δομικό διάγραμμα παλμικού ρανταρ.

Στο παρακάτω Σχ.5 απεικονίζεται το βασικό δομικό διάγραμμα (block) ενός παλμικού ραντάρ.


Σχ.5: Δομικό (block) διάγραμμα παλμικού ραντάρ.

Τα κύρια μέρη του ραντάρ αυτού είναι:
α) Συγχρονιστής ή χρονιστής (synchronizer, trigger generator, timer, ή PRF generator).
Αποτελεί το κεντρικό σύστημα ελέγχου που συγχρονίζει την λειτουργία του πομπού και των υπομονάδων του δέκτη παράγοντας περιοδική στενή παλμοσειρά (trigger pulses) στην συχνότητα PRF. Οι παλμοί αυτοί προσδιορίζουν τον χρόνο έναρξης του σήματος εκπομπής και τροφοδοτούν ταυτόχρονα τον διαμορφωτή παλμών του πομπού, τον διπλέκτη (duplexer), το σύστημα IFF (αν υπάρχει) και τον ενδείκτη απεικόνισης του δέκτη. Αυτό το σήμα γίνεται κάθε φορά η βάση μέτρησης του χρόνου (έναρξη σάρωσης). Τέτοια κυκλώματα μπορεί να είναι: πολυδονητές και ταλαντωτές φραγμού.

β)  Διαμορφωτής (modulator)
Είναι ένα κύκλωμα που μόλις λάβει το σήμα συγχρονισμού από τον συγχρονιστή παράγει ένα τετραγωνικό παλμό (dc) υψηλής ισχύος και μικρής διάρκειας τ, με τον οποίο τροφοδοτεί τον πομπό. Έτσι καθορίζεται η επιθυμητή διάρκεια παλμικής εκπομπής του ραντάρ.

γ) Πομπός (Transmitter)
Αποτελείται από ένα ταλαντωτή υψηλής ισχύος π.χ. λυχνία magnetron. Όταν η magnetron  παίρνει τον τετραγωνικό παλμό από τον διαμορφωτή παράγει ημιτονικό σήμα υψηλής ισχύος (αρκετά KW) που είναι το σήμα του ραντάρ.

δ) Διπλέκτης (Duplexer)
Είναι ένας μικροκυματικός διακόπτης που συνδέει τον πομπό και τον δέκτη με την μία και μοναδική κοινή κεραία του ραντάρ και καθιστά ανεξάρτητες της λειτουργίες εκπομπής και λήψης. Επιτρέπει στο ύψηλής ισχύος σήμα του πομπού να περάσει στην κεραία με ελάχιστες απώλειες εμποδίζοντας την διέλευση του προς τον δέκτη. Στην λήψη, ο διπλέκτης οδηγεί το σήμα στον δέκτη εμποδίζοντας την δίοδο του στον πομπό.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γιώργο (Nefelos) μας δουλεύεις ή μας περιεργάζεσαι;




> Παιδιά βρήκα κάτι διαφωτιστικό!
> ...
> γ) Πομπός (Transmitter)
> Αποτελείται από ένα ταλαντωτή υψηλής ισχύος π.χ. λυχνία magnetron. Όταν η magnetron  παίρνει τον τετραγωνικό παλμό από τον διαμορφωτή παράγει ημιτονικό σήμα υψηλής ισχύος (αρκετά KW) που είναι το σήμα του ραντάρ.



Αυτά που παραθέτεις τώρα είναι μέσα στο budget σου (€300-400); Απο 'κει δεν ξεκινήσαμε και στο τέλος μας βγήκε 2.8W;
Δεν σου έδειξα τον ενισχυτή και σε προέτρεψα να πάρεις τηλέφωνο και μετά πήγαμε στα μπιχλιμπίδια (βλ: tablet);
Μας πας πέρα δώθε από τις αρχαιολογικές επιστημονικές εργασίες (τύπου Αμφίπολης) στην χρυσοχέρα κοπελίτσα που έχασε το δαχτυλίδι της!

----------


## Nefelos

> Γιώργο (Nefelos) μας δουλεύεις ή μας περιεργάζεσαι;
> 
> Αυτά που παραθέτεις τώρα είναι μέσα στο budget σου (€300-400); Απο 'κει δεν ξεκινήσαμε και στο τέλος μας βγήκε 2.8W;
> Δεν σου έδειξα τον ενισχυτή και σε προέτρεψα να πάρεις τηλέφωνο και μετά πήγαμε στα μπιχλιμπίδια (βλ: tablet);
> Μας πας πέρα δώθε από τις αρχαιολογικές επιστημονικές εργασίες (τύπου Αμφίπολης) στην χρυσοχέρα κοπελίτσα που έχασε το δαχτυλίδι της!



Φιλε Γιώργο, τα 2.8w είναι το input από την μπαταρία.Δεν είναι η ισχύς του εκπεμπόμενου παλμου.
Τις σημειώσεις τις παρέθεσα για να καταλάβουμε όλοι λιγα πράγματα παραπάνω.
Διαβαστε εδώ, http://www.google.gr/url?url=http://...-hR0ufSWjRZkEQ
Εδώ τα specs του easyrad.
Specifications: Power: 1000 volts on the antennae, 8 nS RPS: 90 KHz Time window: 75/150 nS Scans per Second: 16 Resolution: 600 samples per scan ADC: 8 bits Consumption: 14 volts, 200 mA Penetration: ~10 m (depends on ground conditions) Works with Antennas 100MHz, 300MHz and 500MHz.
Transmitting module is using SRD technology, which allows using 10-20 KW of thansmitted pulse EM power with very-high repetition rate - 70-100 KHz. That leads to deeper radiowaves' penetration into the ground and allows faster data acquisition and shorter period for surveying.
  Receiving module is also built of last-generation SMD ICs and components, made by AVAGO Technologies. Low-noise topology of PCB designing is applied.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Specifications: Power: 1000 volts on the antennae, 8 nS RPS: 90 KHz
> Consumption: 14 volts, 200 mA



Λίγα λίγα μας τα δίνεις, τελικά βγαίνει!
Παλμός 1000V*1000V/50Ω=20kW για 2 ή 8 nS με επανάληψη κάθε 10-11μS (90-100ΚHz) άρα μέση ισχύς 3.6W.
Επειδή δεν θα σαρώνει συνέχεια το ρίχνει στα 14V*200mA=2.8W.
Πως να παράγει άραγε αυτή την "υπέρταση" στην έξοδο RF; Ας περιμένουμε τις γνώμες των ειδικών στα RF.

----------


## Fire Doger

> Για να έχουν χωρέσει τον πομπό σε ένα τόοσο μικρό κουτί σημαινει ότι είναι κατι απλό,όπως ενας πυκνωτής ή ενα τρανζίστορ που κάνει την δουλειά.



Δεν παίζει ρόλο το μέγεθος :Rolleyes: 
http://www.rigolna.com/products/digi...o4000/mso4054/
Θέλει κανείς να φτιάξει ένα τέτοιο με 3-4 κατοστάρικα?

----------


## Nickolaos

Πάντα πίστευα πως αυτοί που πραγματικά βγάζουν χρήματα σε αυτον τον κλάδο είναι οι κατασκευαστές.Υπάρχουν άπειρες συσκευές για αγορά.Βασίζονται σε φαινόμενα και ιστορίες δίχως καμία επιστημονική βάση.Πραγματικά βγάζουν ότι να ναι μηχανήματα στην αγορά και πουλάνε σαν ζεστά κουλουράκια.

----------


## Nefelos

> Πάντα πίστευα πως αυτοί που πραγματικά βγάζουν χρήματα σε αυτον τον κλάδο είναι οι κατασκευαστές.Υπάρχουν άπειρες συσκευές για αγορά.Βασίζονται σε φαινόμενα και ιστορίες δίχως καμία επιστημονική βάση.Πραγματικά βγάζουν ότι να ναι μηχανήματα στην αγορά και πουλάνε σαν ζεστά κουλουράκια.



Νίκο,το γεωραντάρ είναι επιστημονικό όργανο με αποδεδειγμένη αποτελεσματικότητα.
Δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με ραβδοσκοπίες και λοιπές αηδίες.

----------


## Nickolaos

Δεν διαφωνώ,αλλα δεν έχει καμία σχέση με αυτό που Postαρες αρχικά.Κάποιος τα καταλαβαίνει διότι υπόσχονται "ανίχνευση" σε τεράστια απόσταση,ενώ εκμπέμπουν με mW.Αυτο κάνει μπαμ.Άλλο ένα θέμα για εμένα είναι ότι αυτό που λες,χρησιμοποιεί πολύ υψηλή συχνότητα.Απορροφάται τάχυστα απο το έδαφος.Ζήταμα να πάει μερικούς πόντους.Τα ραδιοκύματα που διαπερνούν το έδαφος ανήκουν στην μπάντα των VLF.Για αυτό χρησιμοποιείται στα ορυχεία και στα υποβρύχια.Ότι άλλο δεν έχει καμία ελπίδα.

----------


## Nefelos

> Δεν διαφωνώ,αλλα δεν έχει καμία σχέση με αυτό που Postαρες αρχικά.Κάποιος τα καταλαβαίνει διότι υπόσχονται "ανίχνευση" σε τεράστια απόσταση,ενώ εκμπέμπουν με mW.Αυτο κάνει μπαμ.Άλλο ένα θέμα για εμένα είναι ότι αυτό που λες,χρησιμοποιεί πολύ υψηλή συχνότητα.Απορροφάται τάχυστα απο το έδαφος.Ζήταμα να πάει μερικούς πόντους.Τα ραδιοκύματα που διαπερνούν το έδαφος ανήκουν στην μπάντα των VLF.Για αυτό χρησιμοποιείται στα ορυχεία και στα υποβρύχια.Ότι άλλο δεν έχει καμία ελπίδα.



Νίκο,μάλλον λάθος ποστ διάβασες.Η ισχυς εκπομπής είναι της τάξης των kW και όχι mW.Τα  vhf διαπερνουν το έδαφος σε βάθος 10 μέτρων,ενώ τα uhf μέχρι 3-4 μέτρα.Διάβασε απΒ΄την αρχή το ποστ γιατί τα έχεις όλα λάθος.
Φιλικά.

----------


## Nickolaos

Killowatt.Δυστηχώς βγαίνουν πολύ δύσκολα,πολύ δύσκολα όμως.Θα θεωρηθεί ως απίθανο για κάτι φορητό.

----------


## p.gabr

Δεν το έχω παρακολουθησει όλο το θέμα αλλά να πω κάτι 


Κεραμικές λυχνίες κατάλληλες για αυτές τις συχνότητες ,μπορούν να βγάλουν εκατονταπλασια ισχύ της προβλεπόμενης σε παλμικη λειτουργία  Λυχνία μοκροτερη απο το μέγεθος μικρού αναπτήρα βγάζει 2kw


http://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_6442.html

----------


## GeorgeVita

*IXYS matched pair RF power MOSFET device DE275X2-102N06A*
1 kV, 8A push pull, 16A parallel, 1.18 kW, 100 MHz, DE-275X2

Σε παλμική λειτουργία καλύπτει την "προδιαγραφή" του θέματος. Τιμή στις ΗΠΑ $66.46 
http://www.newark.com/ixys-rf/de275x...v-1/dp/42M1755

edit: όμως που θα είναι συσσωρευμένη η ενέργεια για τον υψίσυχνο παλμό;

----------


## Nefelos

> Δεν το έχω παρακολουθησει όλο το θέμα αλλά να πω κάτι 
> 
> 
> Κεραμικές λυχνίες κατάλληλες για αυτές τις συχνότητες ,μπορούν να βγάλουν εκατονταπλασια ισχύ της προβλεπόμενης σε παλμικη λειτουργία  Λυχνία μοκροτερη απο το μέγεθος μικρού αναπτήρα βγάζει 2kw
> 
> 
> http://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_6442.html



Φίλε και εγώ σε μια παλμική λυχνία magnetron 20κW έχω καταλήξει αλλά περιμένω από κάποιον ειδικό να επιβεβαιώσει ότι θα δουλέψει.

----------


## Nickolaos

Μπορείς να μας πεις το μοντέλο?

----------


## picdev

Λυχνία megnetron χαχα τέτοια είχε ένα αρχαίο ραντάρ στο στρατό

----------


## Nickolaos

Ακόμα και σήμερα χρησιμοποιούνται.Αν και υπαρχουν λύσεις solid state.Πολύ υψιλές ανοδικές(10kv) τάσεις,πολύ μηχανική κατασκευή θα έλεγε κανείς.

----------


## Nefelos

Παιδιά,να εστιάσουμε λίγο στα τεχνικά?
Μπορεί να μας πεί κάποιος αν ειναι απολύτως απαραίτητο ο sampler/digitizer/oscilloscope να έχει συχνότητα δειγματοληψίας 1Gs/s(δηλ.1 sample κάθε 1 ns) ή μήπως θα μπορούσαμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε έναν πιό αργό,φερ'ειπείν 125Ms/s(δηλ.1 sample κάθε 8ns)?
Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση θα γλυτώναμε άλλα 100 ευρώ τουλάχιστον.
Τί λέτε θα λειτουργήσει με μικρότερη ανάλυση ή δεν θα λειτουργήσει καθόλου?

----------


## Nefelos

> edit: όμως που θα είναι συσσωρευμένη η ενέργεια για τον υψίσυχνο παλμό;



Προφανώς σε εναν capacitor.
 Η συχνότητά του όμως είναι μέχρι 100Mhz,μήπως να βρούμε έναν wideband με 500 ή ακόμα καλύτερα με 800Mhz?

----------


## Nefelos

6.5 Πομποί ημιαγωγών
Γενικά, υπάρχουν δύο τύποι ημιαγωγών που μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν ως πηγές μικροκυματικής ισχύος, τα transistors (διπολικά ή FET) και οι δίοδοι μικροκυμάτων. Λόγω της σχετικά χαμηλής παραγόμενης ισχύος εξόδου και του υψηλότερου κόστους, για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα στο παρελθόν οι ημιαγωγοί παρουσίαζαν περιορισμένη εφαρμογή (χρησιμοποιούνταν κυρίως ως προενισχυτές χαμηλού θορύβου). Σήμερα, οι ημιαγωγοί χρησιμοποιούνται σε όλα τα κυκλώματα ραντάρ, ακόμη και σε ενισχυτές ισχύος, διπλέκτες, κτλ. Τα transistors δεν είναι αυτοδιεγειρόμενα όπως η magnetron, αλλά λειτουργούν ως ενισχυτές ραδιοσυχνοτήτων (RF power amplifiers). Παράγουν μέχρι 400 - 600 W κορυφής στο 1 GHz, και μέχρι 10-15 W κορυφής στα 4-8 GHz. Για την επίτευξη ικανοποιητικής ισχύος εξόδου, συνήθως συνδέονται πολλά transistors παράλληλα μεταξύ τους (power amplifier modules), με αποτέλεσμα να επιτυγχάνονται πολλά kW ισχύος κορυφής (πχ 100 kW κορυφής στα 20 GHz). Οι μικροκυματικές δίοδοι λειτουργούν ως αυτοδιεγει- ρόμενες γεννήτριες ραδιοσυχνοτήτων (RF power oscillators), όπως και οι magnetron. Παράγουν περί τα 5 - 10 W παλμικής ισχύος, στα 100 GHz και περί το 1 kW στα 8 GHz. Στις χαμηλότερες συχνότητες (<10-20 GHz), συνήθως προτιμούνται διπολικά transistors ή FET, ενώ στις υψηλότερες συχνότητες (από 20 GHz έως 300 GHz) χρησιμοποιούνται δίοδοι ημιαγωγών (Gunn effect), IMPATT, TUNNETT, BARITT, TRAPATT, LSA, Esaki ή tunnel diode, κτλ) ή GaAs  MES-FET (MEtal Semiconductor - Field Transistors ή Schottky Barrier FETs).Ο τυπικός βαθμός απόδοσης των ημιαγωγών μικροκυματικών συχνοτήτων, συνήθως κυμαίνεται από 15 έως 30%.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Πρώτα πρέπει να καταλήξεις στο είδος εξαρτήματος (λυχνία ή MOSFET) και μετά τα υπόλοιπα.
Εδειξα παραπάνω ένα mosfet RF.
Δώσε μας και εσύ τον κωδικό της λυχνίας που έχεις (σε ρώτησαν στο #53) για να πάρεις επιπλέον γνώμες.

----------


## Nefelos

> Πρώτα πρέπει να καταλήξεις στο είδος εξαρτήματος (λυχνία ή MOSFET) και μετά τα υπόλοιπα.
> Εδειξα παραπάνω ένα mosfet RF.
> Δώσε μας και εσύ τον κωδικό της λυχνίας που έχεις (σε ρώτησαν στο #53) για να πάρεις επιπλέον γνώμες.



Καλησπέρα Γιώργο.Η λυχνία είναι η magnetron ck-611 20kw,αλλά στο μεταξύ έχω αναθεωρήσει ως προς την χρήση λυχνίας καθως οι τύπου magnetron έχουν fixed frequency(η συγκεκριμένη 915Mhz),που δεν κάνει γαι τις ανάγκες μας.Συνεπώς το ερώτημα είναι ή wideband λυχνία klystron(vhf-uhf),ή transistor σε παράλληλη σύνδεση για να πετύχουμε την επιθυμητή ισχύ.Η δεύτερη περίπτωση θα μας έρθει πιό ακριβά.Αλλά δεν υπάρχει κάποιος εδώ μέσα να μας διαφωτίσει?Σιγουρα αυτά είναι παιχνιδάκι για κάποιον που έχει ασχοληθεί με τα rf.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Εγώ λυχνία θα έβαζα, αλλά δεν θέλει και κάποιο cavity για να δουλέψει? Υπάρχει στην αγορά?

----------


## Nefelos

> Εγώ λυχνία θα έβαζα, αλλά δεν θέλει και κάποιο cavity για να δουλέψει? Υπάρχει στην αγορά?



Mα,το cavity είναι μέρος της λυχνίας από όσο γνωρίζω.Θα στείλω μήνυμα σε έναν Βούλγαρο κατασκευαστή ονόματι Valchev που έχει φτιάξει ένα αντίστοιχο γεωραντάρ,άν και αμφιβάλλω για το κατα πόσο θα μου δώσει λεπτομέρειες.Πάντως και το easyrad βουλγάρικης κατασκευής είναι,άρα μαλλον καποιον ρώσικο amplifier θα χρησιμοποιεί.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Mα,το cavity είναι μέρος της λυχνίας από όσο γνωρίζω.



Δεν είναι απαραίτητο, από ότι είδα σε κάποιες φωτό δεν έχει.

----------


## Nefelos

Φαίνεται ότι το easyrad το έχουν ήδη αντιγράψει οι Τούρκοι.Λέγεται rimex gpr.
rimex.jpg
Eμείς θα τα καταφέρουμε να φτιάξουμε ένα αντίστοιχο?
Προς το παρόν κατέληξα σε sampler: http://www.element14.com/community/d...-70mhz--140mhz ,έχει 125msps συχνότητα δειγματοληψίας(1 sample κάθε 8ns),η οποία είναι επαρκής για τις συχνότητες που θέλουμε να δουλέψουμε(100-500Μhz).Ανάμεσα στον sampler και την κεραία θα μπεί ένας LNA ενισχυτης με 40db gain.

----------


## Nefelos

Διαβάζω στα specs του easyrad πως ο πομπός χρησιμοποιεί τεχνολογία SRD(Step Recovery Diode).
Eχει δουλέψει κανείς με SRD?Xρησιμοποιείται μόνο για την παραγωγή σύντομου παλμού ή και για την ενίσχυσή του?
Αν όχι,τότε πώς επιτυγχάνεται η ενίσχυση στα επιθυμητά 10κιλοβάτ?
Noμίζω πως το βρήκα http://viy.ua/download/pub/01.pdf
Μπορει να με βοηθήσει κάποιος στην υλοποίηση?

----------


## NikosTsamo

Αγαπητε φιλε , επειδη τυχαινει να εχω στην κατοχη μου αυτο που δειχνεις στη φωτο αν θες μπορω να στο παραχωρησω για μερικες μερες .... να το αναλυσεις ! οπως και το αντιστοιχο προγραμμα. επειδή εχω κανει διατριβή πανω στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα , πολύ θα χαρω να το προχωρήσεις , φτανει να απαντησεις συντομα γιατι το εχω βαλει προς πωληση...

----------

Gaou (13-10-18)

----------


## IRF

> Μπορεί να μας πεί κάποιος αν ειναι απολύτως απαραίτητο ο sampler/digitizer/oscilloscope να έχει συχνότητα δειγματοληψίας 1Gs/s(δηλ.1 sample κάθε 1 ns) ή μήπως θα μπορούσαμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε έναν πιό αργό,φερ'ειπείν 125Ms/s(δηλ.1 sample κάθε 8ns)?
> Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση θα γλυτώναμε άλλα 100 ευρώ τουλάχιστον.
> *Τί λέτε* θα λειτουργήσει με μικρότερη ανάλυση ή δεν θα λειτουργήσει καθόλου?



Συνήθως αυτό το «*τι λέτε*» που το διατυπώνεις έτσι απλά κοστίζει,ποιος θα σου απαντούσε τσάμπα;Ψάξε τη διεθνή βιβλιογραφία μήπως σε κάποια δημοσίευση αναφέρουν και τους αποτυχημένους πειραματισμούς.Κάτι τέτοιες απαντήσεις προϋποθέτουν έρευνα χρόνο και πειραματισμούς που έχει «φάει» η εταιρία κατασκευής και τις ενσωματώνει στην τιμή του προϊόντος και φυσικά το κατοχυρώνει με πατέντες και δεν το δημοσιεύει αφού είναι εμπορικό προιόν.Νομίζεις ότι μπορεί να υπάρχει  κάποιος που θα ήθελε να κατασκευάσει κάτι και να πετάξει λεφτά για κάτι που πιθανότατα δεν θα δουλεύει ή θα είναι επικίνδυνο για τον χρήστη.Δεν είναι και ίδρυμα ερευνών το Ηλεκτρόνικα.Θα πρέπει να συνεργαστείς με κάποιο ερευνητικό κέντρο πανεπιστημίου που έχει χρηματοδότηση και κάποια παρακαταθήκη ανάλογων υλικών για πειραματισμούς.

----------


## nick1974

> Λυχνία megnetron χαχα τέτοια είχε ένα αρχαίο ραντάρ στο στρατό



ΟΛΑ τα ρανταρ με magnetron λειτουργουν. Ακομα δεν εφευρεθηκε κατι διαφορετικο. (οκ υπαρχεουν και μερικα με clystron, κυριως πανω απο 500KW)

τα γεωρανταρ παντως δεν εχουν αναγγη απο τετοιες λυχνιες αφου λειτουργουν γυρω στα 80MHz

----------


## nick1974

> Ακόμα και σήμερα χρησιμοποιούνται.Αν και υπαρχουν λύσεις solid state.Πολύ υψιλές ανοδικές(10kv) τάσεις,πολύ μηχανική κατασκευή θα έλεγε κανείς.



πες μου ΕΝΑ Ρανταρ που να ειναι υλοποιημενο χωρις magnetron εξοδου γιατι δεν εχω δει στη ζωη μου κανενα.
Ο δεκτης και η if ναι, γιναν solid state αλλα η εκπομπη ετσι κι αλλιως δε μπορει να επιτευχθει διαφορετικα

----------


## nick1974

> 6.5 Πομποί ημιαγωγών
> Γενικά, υπάρχουν δύο τύποι ημιαγωγών που μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν ως πηγές μικροκυματικής ισχύος, τα transistors (διπολικά ή FET) και οι δίοδοι μικροκυμάτων. Λόγω της σχετικά χαμηλής παραγόμενης ισχύος εξόδου και του υψηλότερου κόστους, για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα στο παρελθόν οι ημιαγωγοί παρουσίαζαν περιορισμένη εφαρμογή (χρησιμοποιούνταν κυρίως ως προενισχυτές χαμηλού θορύβου). Σήμερα, οι ημιαγωγοί χρησιμοποιούνται σε όλα τα κυκλώματα ραντάρ, ακόμη και σε ενισχυτές ισχύος, διπλέκτες, κτλ. Τα transistors δεν είναι αυτοδιεγειρόμενα όπως η magnetron, αλλά λειτουργούν ως ενισχυτές ραδιοσυχνοτήτων (RF power amplifiers). Παράγουν μέχρι 400 - 600 W κορυφής στο 1 GHz, και μέχρι 10-15 W κορυφής στα 4-8 GHz. Για την επίτευξη ικανοποιητικής ισχύος εξόδου, συνήθως συνδέονται πολλά transistors παράλληλα μεταξύ τους (power amplifier modules), με αποτέλεσμα να επιτυγχάνονται πολλά kW ισχύος κορυφής (πχ 100 kW κορυφής στα 20 GHz). Οι μικροκυματικές δίοδοι λειτουργούν ως αυτοδιεγει- ρόμενες γεννήτριες ραδιοσυχνοτήτων (RF power oscillators), όπως και οι magnetron. Παράγουν περί τα 5 - 10 W παλμικής ισχύος, στα 100 GHz και περί το 1 kW στα 8 GHz. Στις χαμηλότερες συχνότητες (<10-20 GHz), συνήθως προτιμούνται διπολικά transistors ή FET, ενώ στις υψηλότερες συχνότητες (από 20 GHz έως 300 GHz) χρησιμοποιούνται δίοδοι ημιαγωγών (Gunn effect), IMPATT, TUNNETT, BARITT, TRAPATT, LSA, Esaki ή tunnel diode, κτλ) ή GaAs  MES-FET (MEtal Semiconductor - Field Transistors ή Schottky Barrier FETs).Ο τυπικός βαθμός απόδοσης των ημιαγωγών μικροκυματικών συχνοτήτων, συνήθως κυμαίνεται από 15 έως 30%.




οι μικροκυμματικες συχνοτητες ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ για γεορανταρ.
μη μπερδευεσαι επειδη λεγονται ρανταρ. τοσο ψηλα οχι εδαφος δε διαπερναναι, αλλα ουτε σταγονες νερου !
τα γεορανταρ λειτουργουν σε πολυ χαμηλες συχνοτητες (vlf, lf, mw) για αποδοση, και σε υψηλες (80Mhz) για καλυτερη εικονα

----------


## kioan

Είδα πρόσφατα το παρακάτω paper, σχετικά με ένα ground penetrating RADAR το οποίο χρησιμοποιείται για εντοπισμό ναρκών και λειτουργεί σε συχνότητες 0,5-5 GHz.
Cerquera, M. R. P., MontaΓ±o, J. D. C., & MondragΓ³n, I. (2017). UAV for Landmine Detection Using SDR-Based GPR Technology. In Robots Operating in Hazardous Environments. InTech.

Δεν έχω διαβάσει λεπτομέρειες, αλλά ίσως δώσει ιδέες. Είναι κατασκευασμένο με USRP B210 SDR και κεραίες Vivaldi.

----------


## nick1974

> Είδα πρόσφατα το παρακάτω paper, σχετικά με ένα ground penetrating RADAR το οποίο χρησιμοποιείται για εντοπισμό ναρκών και λειτουργεί σε συχνότητες 0,5-5 GHz.
> Cerquera, M. R. P., MontaΓ±o, J. D. C., & MondragΓ³n, I. (2017). UAV for Landmine Detection Using SDR-Based GPR Technology. In Robots Operating in Hazardous Environments. InTech.
> 
> Δεν έχω διαβάσει λεπτομέρειες, αλλά ίσως δώσει ιδέες. Είναι κατασκευασμένο με USRP B210 SDR και κεραίες Vivaldi.



Αυτο ειναι εντελως διαφορετικο απ αυτο που θελουν οι θησαυροκυνηγοι, και λειτουργει σε uhf-shf σε beam ακριβως κατω απ το ντρονακι ωστε να εντοπιζει τις ναρκες απο ψηλα, οι οποιες εχουν επιφανειακα σημεια. (το διακοπτη που αν τον πατησεις δεν υπαρχει αυριο) και αυτα ειναι που εντοπιζει κι οχι θαμενα αντικειμενα μισο η ενα μετρο θαμενα στο χωμα.
Αυτο που στελνει ειναι ultrawide και αναλογα με το ποιες συχνοτητες λαμβανει απο ανακλαση καταλαβαινει αν υπαρχει ναρκη η οχι (το ειπα λιγο απλοικα βεβαια, ειναι λιγο πιο συνθετο και ουτε εχω ασχοληθει ιδιεταιρα για να γνωριζω 100% τον ακριβη τροπο που λειτουργουν, αλλα δεν εχει σχεση με τα κλασικα γεωρανταρ που χρησιμοποιουνται για οπλισμους, μεταλα, κτλ)

----------

kioan (14-10-18)

----------

